# GSC (Girl Scout Cookies), Animal Cookies, and Cherry Pie



## shaymuny (Dec 27, 2012)

Hard to find solid info on these and/or grow reports so i figured i would bring this to the attention to my friends at RIU... The limited info i have personally obtained is the GSC is an OG Kush x Durban Posion x Cherry Kush (Which i heard this particular cross was dubbed Fortun Cookies)... Also heard it was a F1 Durban Posion x OG... The Animal Cookies (Crackers) ive heard is a Fire OG x GSC and also heard it was just a different pheno of the GSC and Cherry Pie was a F1 durban posion x GDP... As speculated as the lineage may be the concensus is FIRE!! Usually have good info on strains but i may have just been looking in all the wrong spots either way no one can seem to agree on anything that has to do with GSC.... There are others to like Monster Cookies suppose to be (GDP x GSC) and Platnium GSC (Platnium Kush x GSC)... Just wondered really if this plant has lived up to the hype and is as good as every claims and why so shroudded in mystery.... So fellow farmers any help on any of this would be greatly appreciated...

Happy Farming


----------



## shaymuny (Dec 27, 2012)

I read this post again and it made my head spin... Still dont understand all the run around with this strain..


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 27, 2012)

I have Cherry Pie, and the forum cut of Girl Scout Cookies. The Animal Cookie has not been released to the public. I have smoked all three. The most potent is the GSC forum cut. All three are great. I liked the GSC forum cut better than the Animal Cookie. I have two Animal Cookie X Tahoe OG plants vegging right now. One is Tahoe dominate and the other is Animal dominate.

*Girl Scout Cookies* F1 Durban X S. Florida Kush (AKA Flo-Rida Kush)
*Cherry Pie* F1 Durban X GDP
*Animal Cookie *(F1 Durban X S. Florida Kush) X Fire OG

This is not Durban Poison or another durban, it's strictly F1 Durban which only the breeder has. 
GSC is not hype, the problem is most of the Cookies going around suck and are fake.


----------



## shaymuny (Dec 27, 2012)

seems not alot of people can agree on GSC when it comes to alot of things but what i consistantly hear is its hella fire and there is alot of watered down bammer fakes... ur a lucky man to be holdin legit cuts of these... i was readin over at icmag about that forum cut and i guess cannaventure is working with it


----------



## shaymuny (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for some legit info on these strains tho nightmare... Alot of clubs sellin that fortune cookie shit as the GSC... Woulld really like to get my hands on one of these seein how its not just hype... this will be the one i will be searchin for when i make it out to cali later this year...


----------



## Swerve (Dec 27, 2012)

so many stories you have the real breeders story and truth then u have berners and now the pieguys story...ahh to much fun...


----------



## JJ05 (Dec 27, 2012)

Swerve said:


> so many stories you have the real breeders story and truth then u have berners and now the pieguys story...ahh to much fun...


Whats your story behind the countless people stating you have yet to send them their seeds?


----------



## Swerve (Dec 27, 2012)

well not countless people.. and the persons order was found and is getting 5 packs for his one pack... as the kinks are being worked out...i made that post today. appreciate the concern but im pretty sure this thread isnt for that...


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yep Swerve knows whats up on the GSC he told me the whole story and i already had sum of the story and he confirmed it most of you dont know the real deal story just the False tale that is floating around now. Like Berner Making that strain Your Dumb as shit for even believing that! and PieGuys story is bogus as well and just to inform everyone too the ThinMints Cut has been around for 6 years now but it was a secret till last year!


----------



## tags420 (Dec 27, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Yep Swerve knows whats up on the GSC he told me the whole story and i already had sum of the story and he confirmed it most of you dont know the real deal story just the False tale that is floating around now. Like Berner Making that strain Your Dumb as shit for even believing that! and PieGuys story is bogus as well and just to inform everyone too the ThinMints Cut has been around for 6 years now but it was a secret till last year!


So what is the real story then? Are you talking about the guy getting jacked over not selling cuts or something like that? I heard they didn't take 2.0 and that is the real keeper from the original gsc experiments.


----------



## Ssdivin (Dec 27, 2012)

http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2219
found this


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 27, 2012)

the Guy getting Jacked is 100% true part of that story!!! Berner Did not make Shit he is just takeing Credit for it the only reason he is getting credit is his Collective gets Bomb GSC thats it!!!


----------



## shaymuny (Dec 28, 2012)

Swerve said:


> so many stories you have the real breeders story and truth then u have berners and now the pieguys story...ahh to much fun...


I dont claim to know much about the GSC never claimed to but i do know that that berner raps some verses about GSC and thats bout the only thing he created that has to do with GSC... Ive heard some folks say his collective gets dank GSC but as far as cuts BAMMER... Not heard a soul say they got a legit GSC cut from him or his collective... He tries to pass that fortun cookie off as GSC


----------



## shaymuny (Dec 28, 2012)

Swerve said:


> well not countless people.. and the persons order was found and is getting 5 packs for his one pack... as the kinks are being worked out...i made that post today. appreciate the concern but im pretty sure this thread isnt for that...


Sounds like customer service to me... No one is perfect and humans are gonna make mistakes but when a man makes up for it 5 fold thats has to show a little somethin about his integrity... Honestly i been chompin at the bit to try some of Swerves gear but have been hesitant with all the hateration he gets... Maybe keep my ear to the grind stone and scoop some test beaners and show the haters what there missin


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 28, 2012)

The story that the GSC cut was jacked, is true. That's how the cut was released and yes, it has been around for 6 years. It was released publicy to people about two years ago on Icmag. I never heard Berner say he created GSC. The info on the genetics is from Pieguy.

There is a big problem with GSC S1's. The seeds or crosses don't turn out nearly as dank as the mother. I mean you could get something close but it's going to take a massive amount of seeds to get something good.


----------



## shaymuny (Dec 28, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> The story that the GSC cut was jacked, is true. That's how the cut was released and yes, it has been around for 6 years. It was released publicy to people about two years ago on Icmag. I never heard Berner say he created GSC. The info on the genetics is from Pieguy.
> 
> There is a big problem with GSC S1's. The seeds or crosses don't turn out nearly as dank as the mother. I mean you could get something close but it's going to take a massive amount of seeds to get something good.


In step the large scale international breeders... but even if they do get the right pheno aint no tellin if the S2`s will be any different tho... so maybe this baby will never see the seed market... sad story for those not able to get there hands on this beauty..


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 28, 2012)

The seed market is coming. About 6 breeders are lining up to release it in seed form. I have seen the S1's, most of them suck. Every couple hundred produces something awesome. GSC is a weird strain.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2012)

well the one i got i dont run its realy unstable but it is buy far the one that put me on the map out hear the stores we usto work with got hit one in long beach the one in upland i made my way to the desert and no one wanted to fuck with me i left samples and let me tell you it my phone did not stop ringing non stop straight up i still got patience waiting for it i myself dont run it unless for wax but its supper pungent of cookie dough it penitrated my hole house and one filter to this day only been used twice and it lets off the smell of cookie dough no lie, i like it because its a supper thriver and a supper rooter it roots so fast its so vigorous its def a big yielder for me but the people do ask for it to this day i just dont like to run it i hate reverse and still with the trim it puts out a yellow wax taste like cookies i dont care what it is as long as it doest turn to shake in my booke but hears a pic early on...but it has a high thc content for kush the trim makes alot of wax more than any i have grown so far but i dont have alot of experience with wax as far as strains go but for me its been the best yield best all around bud i just do what moves the fastest and that tells me whats the best in my book, im not pejedise at all i might not like a person but i purchase the work if its good.. all i can say its a must to run at least once and im shure you'll keep it fucken early and it packs wieght for realz


----------



## shaymuny (Dec 28, 2012)

thump easy said:


> well the one i got i dont run its realy unstable but it is buy far the one that put me on the map out hear the stores we usto work with got hit one in long beach the one in upland i made my way to the desert and no one wanted to fuck with me i left samples and let me tell you it my phone did not stop ringing non stop straight up i still got patience waiting for it i myself dont run it unless for wax but its supper pungent of cookie dough it penitrated my hole house and one filter to this day only been used twice and it lets off the smell of cookie dough no lie, i like it because its a supper thriver and a supper rooter it roots so fast its so vigorous its def a big yielder for me but the people do ask for it to this day i just dont like to run it i hate reverse and still with the trim it puts out a yellow wax taste like cookies i dont care what it is as long as it doest turn to shake in my booke but hears a pic early on...but it has a high thc content for kush the trim makes alot of wax more than any i have grown so far but i dont have alot of experience with wax as far as strains go but for me its been the best yield best View attachment 2457617all around bud i just do what moves the fastest and that tells me whats the best in my book, im not pejedise at all i might not like a person but i purchase the work if its good.. all i can say its a must to run at least once and im shure you'll keep it fucken early and it packs wieght for realzView attachment 2457617


Yeah the only prob with that is finding the legit cut... not an easy task with all the fakes rollin around...


----------



## shaymuny (Dec 28, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> The seed market is coming. About 6 breeders are lining up to release it in seed form. I have seen the S1's, most of them suck. Every couple hundred produces something awesome. GSC is a weird strain.


I think Cannaventure is doing a few crosses with it but all still in the test stage... cant think of all of em but i know they are going a GSC x fire og... must be attempting to recreate the animal cookies...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 28, 2012)

That is fake GSC. The forum cut is a low yielder. The forum cut is the real Thin Mint cut. I have several fake cookies and the forum cut, I can spot it right away.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2012)

ow man i had a tail many times hung out with the big boys and they wouldnt be looking if we didnt have a line out side the store lolz but hey i havent been around the forums long enough but ill say this i know alot of curcles


----------



## shaymuny (Dec 28, 2012)

Ssdivin said:


> http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2219
> found this


Read the info on them seeds... Pretty sure the parantage they give there is the parents they use to pass off the fake GSC clones... call it fortune cookies... correct me if im wrong


----------



## shaymuny (Dec 28, 2012)

From what i understand if u pull an ounce off legit GSC u have done a hell of a job... real low yeilder...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2012)

well i hope it makes you happy mine does it smells like cookie dough all the way threw good luck with your cookies


----------



## tipper619sd (Dec 28, 2012)

i would love to get my hands on a few cuts of your clones we can call them thump cookies do u have any in clone form ready soon ?


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have sum new beans Im testing now Called SinMints its a cross of [GSC ThinMint x BluePower] the BluePower Consits of [Sour Double x Socal Master Kush] x WhiteMoonshine there taking off nicely!!


----------



## berad4guvna (Dec 28, 2012)

Swerve said:


> so many stories you have the real breeders story and truth then u have berners and now the pieguys story...ahh to much fun...


Hey, Swerve you going to be at the LA cup? Can you please clear the GSC BS. up? I've heard GSC is F1 Durban Poison X a special kush, is this right? And wiil you have any cuttings or gear if your going to be at the cup?


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

SWERVE IS A LIAR. PIEGUY INVITED SWERVE AND BRETT BOGUE TO COME SMOKE REAL GSC AND THE PARENTS THAT MADE IT. HIW DOES HE HAVE F1 DURB AND FLO RIDA OG DID HE STEAL THOSE TOO? SO MANY HOLES IN YOUR FAKE ASS STORIEs swerve


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

Funny how swerve hasn't mentioned pieguys name until I informed pieguy two days ago and he blasted you on it.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Yep Swerve knows whats up on the GSC he told me the whole story and i already had sum of the story and he confirmed it most of you dont know the real deal story just the False tale that is floating around now. Like Berner Making that strain Your Dumb as shit for even believing that! and PieGuys story is bogus as well and just to inform everyone too the ThinMints Cut has been around for 6 years now but it was a secret till last year!



Whats funny is swerve is selling a story. Swerve doesn't know the real breeder, the REAL breeder offered swerve to come smoke the REAL GSC and the two strains that made it. Swerve is making up all this bullshit JUST to capitalize on the GSC hype.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> the Guy getting Jacked is 100% true part of that story!!! Berner Did not make Shit he is just takeing Credit for it the only reason he is getting credit is his Collective gets Bomb GSC thats it!!!



This al is all 100% lies. Berner NEVER laid claim to GSC he knows the circle that bred it.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2012)

i realy dont care about the story i want to see the real gsc i seen many and many are still well loved even if the crazzy is over its still asked for i love taking it to the bankView attachment 2458196but to me i love stacking the yeilders they my favorites i dont care were it came from i just the want DANK lolz and its the dank in my book only the worthy of the light will live in my room


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2012)

hungyman post a gernal on that cross!!!!!!


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

Thump easy all you have to do is google pieguy420 and it links you to his twitter with legit pics of GSC and f1 durb


----------



## thump easy (Dec 29, 2012)

lolz i do have it pieguys gsc and check his pic ill post mine lolz its the same thing i see the structure and hairs lolz for the haters i'd like to direct you to my nut sack straight up.. telling me my shit is fake lolz take the glory i dont care but i have been around grows way to long how can i take someones word for it, lolz i been threw way to much to even pay atention


----------



## thump easy (Dec 29, 2012)

when you guys throw down pants like me ill believe the hipe lolz i had the real deal the hole fucken time lolz. lolz ill post tommorow my pic finish flower but straight up i aint no fucken chump been doing this for a mother fucken minute and did a bid on top of growing so please dont shit on my stick..those are seprate stores seprate warehouse and not including my pads lolz BEEN GROWING THE DANK in L.A. most infomouse LONG BEACH CLINIC Holly wood sherman oaks still killing it..they took every fucken thing but im still hear and im not gona let someone just trip do you homework for shure homie thats on everything.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

thump easy said:


> lolz i do have it pieguys gsc and check his pic ill post mine lolz its the same thing i see the structure and hairs lolz for the haters i'd like to direct you to my nut sack straight up.. telling me my shit is fake lolz take the glory i dont care but i have been around grows way to long how can i take someones word for it, lolz i been threw way to much to even pay atentionView attachment 2458881View attachment 2458883View attachment 2458884


Which pic are you talking about? The one that says "venice medical center" ? There's a lot of pics in his twitter


----------



## thump easy (Dec 29, 2012)

well it depends how him or his people grew it but thier a few that look the same as mine the high time mag pick and the one with the purple tint under the trycomes lolz ill post tomorrow you can be the judge all im saying is it thrives it yeilds and its been clone form clone from clone not mothers i never keep moms around because of the fucken number game i stay way under my limit i cut of the ones im veging take them to a friends house and that how i do fuck with all the legal shit i been threw i dont push my luck but with that sead it doesnt loose vigor im just suprised that i havent selfed them yet and see how they do from seed???


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 29, 2012)

I just started to look for some GSC clones and I heard that the guy that bred GSC bred it to be small because he is a dwarf and he couldn't reach the top of his plants. He should have just topped them a couple times I think.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 29, 2012)

Im going to start a Journal at homeofthedank.comwith all my other SinCity Seed testers


----------



## tipper619sd (Dec 29, 2012)

well i am totally down with getting my hands on any of them i would love to grow thumps plants tho i like the structure would probably do good in my uc .


----------



## tipper619sd (Dec 29, 2012)

cant wait to see a journal of that sounds delicious


----------



## berad4guvna (Dec 29, 2012)

thump easy said:


> i realy dont care about the story i want to see the real gsc i seen many and many are still well loved even if the crazzy is over its still asked for i love taking it to the bankView attachment 2458196but to me i love stacking the yeilders they my favorites i dont care were it came from i just the want DANK lolz and its the dank in my book only the worthy of the light will live in my room


Nice, talk about security!!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 29, 2012)

shaymuny said:


> I dont claim to know much about the GSC never claimed to but i do know that that* berner raps some verses about GSC and thats bout the only thing he created that has to do with GSC...* Ive heard some folks say his collective gets dank GSC but as far as cuts BAMMER... Not heard a soul say they got a legit GSC cut from him or his collective... He tries to pass that fortun cookie off as GSC


 lol, I'm a big Berner fan, and nothing and I mine nothing in his raps say he made it. Grow-yes, but made it NO.

BERNer'S THE MAN. iF YOU LIKE RAP , and grow dank. [video=youtube;EK7JE4bbW24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK7JE4bbW24[/video] I'm a snob WHEN IT COMES TO MY WEED!-BERNER


----------



## tipper619sd (Dec 29, 2012)

big berner fan also and all of my mob figaz but berner been messing the mob for a long time . Im just happy hes getting some play now need more underground cali artist to get put on .


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 29, 2012)

Im good on Berner Lol not a fan way better CA artist out there!!


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

pieguys cookie cuts are the real deal. end of story. no ifs ands buts. he has the mother and father strain and the cookies ..swerve is selling you all a story to cover his ass gettin lit up by the breeders... hes never even seen the f1 durban or the florida og and refuses to respond to the offers to come smoke the real deal.. half of the bay is puttin him on blast right now for this snake move hes trying to pull..... using his marketing tactics to profit from somebody elses hard work. the thin mint is not in swerves bag/growroom . fortune cookies %500


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> The story that the GSC cut was jacked, is true. That's how the cut was released and yes, it has been around for 6 years. It was released publicy to people about two years ago on Icmag. I never heard Berner say he created GSC. The info on the genetics is from Pieguy.
> 
> There is a big problem with GSC S1's. The seeds or crosses don't turn out nearly as dank as the mother. I mean you could get something close but it's going to take a massive amount of seeds to get something good.



exactly!!!! it doesnt take pollen very well and when reversed it doesnt produce enough viable pollen to do produce anything but just a few seeds... nobody is going to be producing mass ammounts of these seeds ... anyone claiming they have locked the gsc in s1 by reversing it and bx is both a liar and a dumbass ... the odds of getting the real thin mint close enough to the original would be phenomenal you would have better luck winning the lottery.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> pieguys cookie cuts are the real deal. end of story. no ifs ands buts. he has the mother and father strain and the cookies ..swerve is selling you all a story to cover his ass gettin lit up by the breeders... hes never even seen the f1 durban or the florida og and refuses to respond to the offers to come smoke the real deal.. half of the bay is puttin him on blast right now for this snake move hes trying to pull..... using his marketing tactics to profit from somebody elses hard work. the thin mint is not in swerves bag/growroom . fortune cookies %500



i love this cali drama, i could fucking read about it all day. i need to move lol...........


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 2, 2013)

i think these people hoarding these clones and then bragging about it is rediculous. if its such a breakthru, why not make it available w/o all the bullcrap. alot of bull coming along with these hyped strains.


----------



## caligreenzzz (Jan 4, 2013)

thump easy said:


> olz ill post tomorrow you can be the judge



waiting.............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Swerve (Jan 4, 2013)

xkushx said:


> pieguys cookie cuts are the real deal. end of story. no ifs ands buts. he has the mother and father strain and the cookies ..swerve is selling you all a story to cover his ass gettin lit up by the breeders... hes never even seen the f1 durban or the florida og and refuses to respond to the offers to come smoke the real deal.. half of the bay is puttin him on blast right now for this snake move hes trying to pull..... using his marketing tactics to profit from somebody elses hard work. the thin mint is not in swerves bag/growroom . fortune cookies %500



what i find funny is how many times the genetics have changed on the gsc i have put out the info yet on pieguy has responded to my knowledge the rest of you kids arent in the know...if i didnt have the clone or its family members then i can see but i have the animal cookies the pink panties, cookies, cookies 2.0 and others yet i got fakes right... how do i have clones from the creator all you fucking talkers dont have explain that.. explain how i have the whole GSC family yet my GSC is fake.. we have had these cuts for over 3 years guys before the name fortune cookies even came about...so yup got fakes yet all my info is right..... and who s1's shit... it was outcrossed and bxd... so for you fools that think s1 your mistaken....its a cluster fuck from the durban and the og f1 durban lol flo rida og yup...funny how the genetics have changed in the last 3 years i think 3 times now... i mean i have only repped cali genetics since 05...

so your a fool to think based of a pic your right... cuz do you know how many times ive fuck with trooper drain2waiste n such on pics.. fuck hahahahaha


----------



## dsneezy916 (Jan 4, 2013)

just got off the phone with a guy who has "gsc" and he said he got 20 clones from a guy from florida who lives in sac now and he paid 5k for a mother out in florida? still nobody knows what cut they have? another guy just emailed me that he got a bunch of seeds and he picked through them and he said people who buy his clones swear by them...lol so i just wrote him back asking for pics of the phenos he pulled from those seeds? we'll see.........


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 4, 2013)

Harshing of the mellow.


----------



## echlectica (Jan 4, 2013)

Swerve said:


> .. and who s1's shit... it was outcrossed and bxd...


First off that would be a complete change from your usual MO, if it was believable. Second if thats what you did then that wouldn't be the original strain it is an approximation. By outcrossing you've added something new into the mix and then attempted to breed it back out later, thats not the same strain. So your either lying or telling on yourself, which one the world may never know...


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 4, 2013)

with so much drama in the LBC its kinda hard tryn find the real cookies.... lol... the GSC have about as much mystery as the pyramids... everyone claims to have the real deal but seems like its still impossible to get ahold of...


----------



## Milovan (Jan 11, 2013)

Haven't been blessed yet to sample real GSC but I have tried real
Cherry Pie and the smell and taste was phenomenal and true to
it's name so how much better can GSC be compared to Cherry Pie
or is the only difference smell and taste but no difference 
in quality between the two? 
Or is it rarity alone that make true cuts of GSC more desirable and sought after then 
true cuts of Cherry Pie?


----------



## Swerve (Jan 11, 2013)

echlectica said:


> First off that would be a complete change from your usual MO, if it was believable. Second if thats what you did then that wouldn't be the original strain it is an approximation. By outcrossing you've added something new into the mix and then attempted to breed it back out later, thats not the same strain. So your either lying or telling on yourself, which one the world may never know...



ive outcrossed aka crossed to create some new shit like GSC X Pre98 bubba fems ,
GSC X LA Affie fems
GSC X Tahoe og fems
we have gsc s1's as well. so if you want em we can do em


regs are gonna be outcrossed to a pre98 bubba bx3 male and then sorted...


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 11, 2013)

Swerve said:


> ive outcrossed aka crossed to create some new shit like GSC X Pre98 bubba fems ,
> GSC X LA Affie fems
> GSC X Tahoe og fems
> we have gsc s1's as well. so if you want em we can do em
> ...


when and where are these gonna be available swerve??


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 11, 2013)

also have any of those crosses you mention been tested??


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 12, 2013)

Swerve said:


> ive outcrossed aka crossed to create some new shit like GSC X Pre98 bubba fems ,
> GSC X LA Affie fems
> GSC X Tahoe og fems
> we have gsc s1's as well. so if you want em we can do em
> ...


Damn I want a pack of each of those  , I'm getting the cut from my boy in the bay in the next couple weeks and really want to see your seeds run side by side .


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 13, 2013)

cant find those seeds for sale from CC yet but i would bet my bottom dollar swere is gonna catch hella hateration on them... i would like to run em myself but people put him on blast sayin his GSC is bullshit... im on the fence with this one but i have to assume someone in his position wouldnt shell out bunk


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 14, 2013)

shaymuny said:


> cant find those seeds for sale from CC yet but i would bet my bottom dollar swere is gonna catch hella hateration on them... i would like to run em myself but people put him on blast sayin his GSC is bullshit... im on the fence with this one but i have to assume someone in his position wouldnt shell out bunk


think about it from a money stand point. 
i mean some idiot who uses the godfather font for everything he does... (which im suprised he doesnt try to tell people hes the FIRST to ever use that font too, like everything else that crosses his path is THE "original", or the only true real deal)
what does he care if the seeds grow out right or not. much less a certain genetic that apparently is hard to get, and rare.

ive been reading alot on the background of OGK and Chem stuff. some of what Swerve says just doesnt add up. you can even see the self-contradicitons in his own posts here on RIU and other forums.

First red flag for me was when he was trolling thru any thread that had anything to do with OGK or Chem.
Second red flag... When he bashed spanish breeders, specifically DINAFEM, and then kissed ass on the vid for attitude about Spannabis.
Third red flag... He lies thru his teeth about EVERYTHING. WHY in the HELL would you sit there and make up a bunch of FALSE statements and then contradict yourself in the next interview. He sat there and said he teamed up with Big Buddha in that vid, which i can find easily. then he turns around and flips out against the dude. even complaining that he "stole" his handle on a freakin video game...

He throws free packs at people who put him on blast that order from him. He bashes other breeders when his shit isnt even STABLE, much less 100% female fem seeds... yeah he "likes selection" alright... hint hint.

Just too many signs pointing towards this guy being on the Fraud/Greed end of business when it comes to seeds.
its a shame that people think they have to go thru him and deal with all his problems in oreder to get medicine that they need.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 14, 2013)

u make some good points here smellz... u would think someone in his position would be all about doing the best work possible... money is the root of all evil... breeding seems to have turned from a passion and science to chuckin for a buck i guess... putting names on things that are hard to come by in many peoples cases makes people want to try it but from everything i have read his fem beans are far from top notch... have seen his reg beans have had much better results but again trying to cash in on the FEM craze when thats not what is his "cup of tea" if you will just causes scrutiney... really hope CC gets things on track for the sake of elite cannibas seeds


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 14, 2013)

i know if i was gonna toot my horn all over the place and sell genetics... i would get it right, and getting it right would be my number one concern.

The problem with swerve is the lack of this mentality. and thats why i tell hundreds of people all the time NEVER to buy his crap. and they listen too.

Greed... Really showing the TRUE american way there swerve.

Its rediculous when companies that are a fraction of the price are more honest, and have a better product. 
why not warn folks that your gear is HEAVILY prone to hermies?? other breeders do it, and they're better people for doing so.
ill tell you why he doesnt do it... money. 
^ and that is why someone in his position would be willing to put a product out without making sure its right first.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 14, 2013)

i mean i would totally stop bashing swerve if the seeds spoke for themselves and produced what they were supposed to.

I know what you mean shaymuny.

My opinion of swerve as a person is irrelevant to what his gear produces.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 14, 2013)

your opinion has little to no conflict with most others on the same subject... i think swerve and the cali connection rose to the top a bit to fast and could not keep up with the demand as far as strains, FEMS, ect... I would rather see a breeder with 4 well tested and refined reg strains than with 30 untested (or highly under tested) F1's that were hit with a stud male to a clone only and then hermi half of em to make FEMS... I think the demand for these names (strains) most of us heard so many great things about was highly sought after in the bean market and swerve tried to capitolize... over night lol... i see breeders been around for decades dont have as much gear as the CC... probly because they refine and perfect the strains they already have...


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 14, 2013)

with that being said if chucking pollen is how you are going to breed you better test the shit out of em before you release them to the public that hard working people are going to buy... once you found some stabilization then release em... noone is going to pitch a bitch about a couple dif phenos in a pack but when i pop a 6 pack and get 6 different plants (2 hermies) as i did i start to question ethics... just my opinion


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 14, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i know if i was gonna toot my horn all over the place and sell genetics... i would get it right, and getting it right would be my number one concern.
> 
> The problem with swerve is the lack of this mentality. and thats why i tell hundreds of people all the time NEVER to buy his crap. and they listen too.
> 
> ...


Yes I go agree with you that he should just put a warning up of hermie's with fem seeds , shit OGRaskal did that when he was on thc farmer and just told growers that it could happen and to watch out for them.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 14, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> Yes I go agree with you that he should just put a warning up of hermie's with fem seeds , shit OGRaskal did that when he was on thc farmer and just told growers that it could happen and to watch out for them.


and no one thought less of him for doing so either... probly just the opposite... gotta respect the breeders that give you a warning even tho it may effect his wallet... stand up guy


----------



## cotchept (Jan 14, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> think about it from a money stand point.
> i mean some idiot who uses the godfather font for everything he does... (which im suprised he doesnt try to tell people hes the FIRST to ever use that font too, like everything else that crosses his path is THE "original", or the only true real deal)
> what does he care if the seeds grow out right or not. much less a certain genetic that apparently is hard to get, and rare.
> 
> ...


did you really just exhaust that much time, effort thinking about swerve and analyzing his business practices and whether he's a nice person or not? lmfao.


----------



## daliwarpaint2012 (Apr 4, 2013)

swerve+cookies=fake


----------



## matt1420 (Apr 4, 2013)

[/QUOTE=Swerve;8474040] and who s1's shit... it was outcrossed and bxd... so for you fools that think s1 your mistaken....[/QUOTE]

"we have gsc s1's as well. so if you want em we can do em"



Im confused, so are swerves GSC S1's or are they BX'd? Both of the above quotes are from swerve in two different posts in this thread....


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2013)

matt1420 said:


> Swerve said:
> 
> 
> > and who s1's shit... it was outcrossed and bxd... so for you fools that think s1 your mistaken....
> ...


Doesn't matter because he was working with a fake cut from the start.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 9, 2013)

bc bud depot got animal cookies. any good?


----------



## xkushx (Apr 10, 2013)

HungryMan420 said:


> Yep Swerve knows whats up on the GSC he told me the whole story and i already had sum of the story and he confirmed it most of you dont know the real deal story just the False tale that is floating around now. Like Berner Making that strain Your Dumb as shit for even believing that! and PieGuys story is bogus as well and just to inform everyone too the ThinMints Cut has been around for 6 years now but it was a secret till last year!



lol.... smh


----------



## xkushx (Apr 10, 2013)

shaymuny said:


> with that being said if chucking pollen is how you are going to breed you better test the shit out of em before you release them to the public that hard working people are going to buy... once you found some stabilization then release em... noone is going to pitch a bitch about a couple dif phenos in a pack but when i pop a 6 pack and get 6 different plants (2 hermies) as i did i start to question ethics... just my opinion




bingo! gsc is a f1 . with the ammount of bx it would take to stabilize the thin mnint, you would lose the phenotype completely and end up with something new. thats why none of the seedbanks will ever have cookies. it would at least be cool if they called the strain something else or gave props to jigga and kenny and doc for using their genetics


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 10, 2013)

lol for one Swerve is a known liar and tweaker. Don't ever believe a tweaker! For Two, I've seen strains that have been around nearly twenty years just become known and gain popularity. Swerve got his cut from Baby Jesus, he's not part of Pieguy's crew!


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Apr 10, 2013)

xkushx said:


> bingo! gsc is a f1 . with the ammount of bx it would take to stabilize the thin mnint, you would lose the phenotype completely and end up with something new. thats why none of the seedbanks will ever have cookies. it would at least be cool if they called the strain something else or gave props to jigga and kenny and doc for using their genetics


I don't like swerve or his business practices either, but you need to learn a bit about breeding. I constantly see you dropping knowledge about s1s and back crossing but you don't know what you're talking about. Go do some reading.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2013)

i assume if s1 and bxs were shit the wouldnt sell...cc gsc sold out...all hype? or theres a chance to score a thin mint pheno,lottery ticket chances right?


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 11, 2013)

There's no real thin mint pheno in any pack lol if youve tried the authentic thin mint ur going to be dissappointed by cc if its new to you will probably b happy with this knock off version of cookies


----------



## kindnug (Apr 11, 2013)

Next clone only killer pheno. should be named >Ditchweed
That Ditchweed will put you on your ass...


----------



## xkushx (Apr 11, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> I don't like swerve or his business practices either, but you need to learn a bit about breeding. I constantly see you dropping knowledge about s1s and back crossing but you don't know what you're talking about. Go do some reading.


i know exactly what im talkin about with this strain. come to the sunset/mission district and see for yourself. 

s1 =first generation seed, from self. either herm or reversed, this strain likes to hermie , therefore the seeds are usually s1.


----------



## xkushx (Apr 11, 2013)

even if swerve did get the real thin mint he would manage to fuck it all off.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2013)

Side note I just got a pre-release pack of Sinmints (GSC forum cut x bluepower) from sincity seeds at the cannabis cup last weekend. I read one person say they were testing the Sinmints, I'm curious how that turned out for you or if anyone else has gotten their hands on these beans. I felt pretty lucky they only had 4 packs and tossed them out to us during a raffle. Really any opinions on Sincity's gear are welcome, I got a few of their other strains as well. The Sinmints really excited me though since I havn't actually found it for sale anywhere! Any idea if I should expect a ton of phenos or what, I only have I think 3-4 of the beans left as I shared them with a few friends, but as long as one of us gets a great pheno I'll get my hands on it!


----------



## Redeye Bri (May 26, 2013)

HungryMan420 said:


> I have sum new beans Im testing now Called SinMints its a cross of [GSC ThinMint x BluePower] the BluePower Consits of [Sour Double x Socal Master Kush] x WhiteMoonshine there taking off nicely!!


How did they test out?


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2013)

Sadly my 3 seeds I had of the Sinmints didn't germ, but it could have been my fault. They are going to be for sale on the attitude come june so I'm gonna buy a pack and give them another try. I have looked into several of the Sinmint test threads, and there isn't much info on the different phenos that are showing up, but one guy said that out of 7 beans he had 3 that distinctly smelled like Andes mints. One or 2 more that had a chocolate kush smell, and the others where just kinda kushy I guess. I'm eager to see how a few more of these test journals turn out but I'm gonna buy some either way.

I just started testing for Sin City Seeds a few weeks ago and am testing "platinum delights" which is Platinum GSC x bluepower. I'm told by Sincity that that Platinum GSC is a OG dom pheno of GSC that doesn't have the cookie taste, but its supposed to yield better then the thin mint pheno. We'll see what it turns out like I've got 7 of them going right now, as well as 8 "Sins OG" (kosher kush x bluepower) that I'm testing as well.


----------



## eyeball696 (May 26, 2013)

Keep it its a shitty producer


----------



## Know One (May 28, 2013)

All of this talk about GSC is nonsense. I met someone that told me they paid $2000.00 for one cutting of that stupid strain, ridicules! It's a fucking plant. 
If someone went through allot of trouble breeding it in the first place, it should still be $10 per clone, period! After all, did they breed this for others to enjoy and use medicinally, or just for making straight up huge profits from those very people that already have trouble affording meds?
There are maaaaany awesome strains out there to enjoy. I tried legit GSC not too long ago... Big Deal...
Also not too long ago (before they were shut down) I got the best legit clones from a small club in Santa Barbara (Trainwreck, MK Ultra, Durban Poison, Somango, Lavender and more) each for a whopping $5.00. 
Some are in it for the profit, others for the patients. 
So many strains, so little time.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 28, 2013)

He was lying. I paid $12 for mine 21 months ago and still smoke/eat it 95% of the time. 

The other 5% is just sample grams of some so called "exotic" stuff or someone else's GSC that I pick up once a month or so, ends up sitting around collecting dust.

I medicate from the time I wake until I go to bed.

Edit: If he really did pay that much........


----------



## Know One (Jun 6, 2013)

Give me some REAL Chemdawg, SFV or Sour Diesel anyday. I have been looking for real SFV for quite a while and keep getting imitations.. 
All OG (Pure Kush, Larry, etc..) strains were bred from these 3 creations. Same with the Sour Diesel. The SD I am referring to came from straight from Chem Dawg and sticks to your fingers like snot, lol. 
Sure wish I could find some of that around to grow..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 6, 2013)

You mean the chem 91 by swerve isnt any good? Lol


----------



## Malacath (Jun 14, 2013)

my girl scout cookies.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 14, 2013)

very nice. keep it up bro


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 14, 2013)

Frosty !!! Nice man!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 15, 2013)

awesome cookies dude! which cut?


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't have access to clones where I am at, but I do have access to strained names that come from certain friends who do their thang if you know what I mean. Lol! If I was in in a MMJ state, I would definitely pay $50 for a prized clone as long as I had taste tested it. Plus, that I know for sure that the bud that I smoked came from that particular mother plant. And then I liked it that much. Hell, I may even pay more than that for it. I have no problem growing strains to completion. I haven't had shit that I couldn't nurse back to health. Hehehe! I had some shit that I was told was some GSC, and I just laughed as soon as I saw it and then smelled it. It didn't taste like anything. It wasn't even worth $45 an 1/8th. I have had some pretty good luck if I do say so myself on strains that I have bought from Attitude and grew out. Right now I have 2 OGR Wifi's, 1 Paradise Sensi Star, 1 Devil's Harvest Strawberry Sour Diesel. I'm on Day 33 on those strains, but I also have a Gage Green Genetics Cherry Puff that is a week or so behind the other strains. The Cherry puff is a bit small, but I don't have much room. Plus, I have 10 more CP seeds to try out, and I plan on trying some out next rip. Anyways I am almost finished rambling, I took a couple bars! Oh, and I smoked a joint while trying to write this. I had to rewrite it a few times. Lol! Just kiddin! I really wish I could at least try to real deal GSC out here in KY. Maybe the Pot Gods will send some to my city!


----------



## Malacath (Jun 15, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> awesome cookies dude! which cut?


this cut is from SF.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jun 15, 2013)

I just want to eat those freaking things like the cookie monster

[video=youtube;OqL7jyrXhLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=OqL7jyrXhLs[/video]


----------



## blis84 (Jun 23, 2013)

Sin city has straight fire and blue power is there top selling strain I believe a lot of people say the blue power is the best in there lineup, I've had BP, night fire og, aliens jackd up, and power nap and all are fire my fav were BP and aliens which is sour alien x sour jack. The powernnap was right there too just it was similar to BP probably because its in the x. Then again powernnap we had the least of so we probably just had some BP leaning phenos. Sin city has quickly become a top breeder of mine and I didn't have any germ issues, if your having germ problems grab a gallon of distilled water and a spray bottle a bowl and flat plate not clear, and a couple of labeled cups, boil some distilled water, rinse everything out with peroxide, then pour boiling water over everything make sure ur hands are clean, then I rinse out one more time with distilled. Grab a new roll of paper towel only white. Cut 6 3 inch by 3 squares out put on plate and cover with bowl. Now add distilled water in cups labeled for strain only a couple inches. Let sit for 7 hours no more or less it starts to penetrate and activate the beans then put in middle of 3rd sheet of paper towel put other 3 on top, mist with distilled water not too much is needed just keep lightly damp and don't let dry out, put dish on top of cable box for some heat and ur ready to go, u should get close to 90 percent germ rates. Whenever u check them make sure hands are clean with hand sanitizer actually make sure ur hands are always clean with sanitizer especially when u touch paper towel or sprouts. Wait for them to grow little tail use pinky poke a little hole in soil not too deep put taproot facing down and cover shell with a very little bit of soil to help shell break off and ur set.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

View attachment 2749238View attachment 2749239View attachment 2749240View attachment 2749241

anyone see any possible cookies in here?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

or anywhere in these?


----------



## xkushx (Mar 25, 2014)

HungryMan420 said:


> the Guy getting Jacked is 100% true part of that story!!! Berner Did not make Shit he is just takeing Credit for it the only reason he is getting credit is his Collective gets Bomb GSC thats it!!!


berner had a big part to do with the creation of gsc. jigga and ken and hippie and bern are like brothers.
berner isnt just a hype artist hes actually pretty cool dude if you have ever met him that goes for all of the cookie fam
ive been knowin them for a while and not once have any of them had to lie or hide anything. 

swerve and all those seed breeders honestly are selling the world bagseed crossed to decent genetics.

a poly hybrid PHENOTYPE such as gsc would not be duplicated by crossing it to ANY other strain even to itself it throws a few hundred phenotypes ranging from kush to some wierd purple lookin strains everthing in its genepool gets expressed individually and there are thousands of combinations possible but these seed banks dont go that far into their back crossing to provide you with REAL stable genetics.

even the cut swerve and all these people used to make seeds with was a bagseed from a bagseed a completely different plant.

sunset district.. sf 
the birthplace of gsc


----------



## xkushx (Mar 25, 2014)

Malacath said:


> this cut is from SF.


good shit. u got her to stack. nice.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 25, 2014)

Redeye Bri said:


> I just want to eat those freaking things like the cookie monster
> 
> [video=youtube;OqL7jyrXhLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=OqL7jyrXhLs[/video]



 i like this one myself..


----------



## kindnug (Mar 25, 2014)

Cookie Monster wants to eat those...


----------

